# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  The top destinations in New York

## Aayan

Can anyone list the top most attractions in New York?

----------


## Aishah

I have visited new York city last year One of the best city in the world, New York is always a rapid of activity, The trip possibilities in this city are everlasting.
In the city so many attractions Statue of Liberty,Brooklyn Bridge,Chrysler Building,Niagara Falls,Wall Street,Empire State Building and Rockefeller Center.
I've flow with Emirates airline it offers great service. Book online at *Rehlat*.

----------


## MarkWright

I think that Williamsburg as a neighborhood is the most interesting, and from what I've heard Central Park is a must see  :Smile:

----------


## sankalppatil732

The top destinations in New York,

    1 Statue of Liberty and Battery Park. Statue of Liberty and Battery Park. ...
    2 Empire State Building. Empire State Building. ...
    3 Central Park. Central Park. ...
    4 Broadway and Shubert Alley. Broadway and Shubert Alley. ...
    5 Metropolitan Museum of Art. Metropolitan Museum of Art. ...

----------


## davidsmith36

The top goals in New York, 
Central Park. Focal Park. 
Broadway and Shubert Alley. Broadway and Shubert Alley. 
Statue of Liberty and Battery Park. Statue of Liberty and Battery Park. 
Empire State Building. Domain State Building.
Metropolitan Museum of Art. Metropolitan Museum of Art.

----------


## steffidsouza46

New York City comprises 5 boroughs sitting where the Hudson River meets the Atlantic Ocean. At its core is Manhattan, a densely populated borough thats among the worlds major commercial, financial and cultural centers. Its iconic sites include skyscrapers such as the Empire State Building and sprawling Central Park. Broadway theater is staged in neon-lit Times Square.

----------


## packers

Nice article really Appreciated.

----------


## davidsmith36

One of the greatest cities in the world, New York is always a whirlwind of activity, with famous sites at every turn and never enough time to see them all. The vacation possibilities in this city are endless. Some people come here to enjoy the Broadway Shows, others come specifically to shop, and many come simply to see the sights; the Statue of Liberty, the Empire State Building, the Brooklyn Bridge, Central Park, the historic neighborhoods, and the multiple world famous museums. Any time of year and any time of day there is an endless array of things to see and do in New York.
Top Five destination inNEW YORK:

 Statue of Liberty and Battery Park
 Empire State Building
Central Park
Broadway and Shubert Alley
Metropolitan Museum of Art

----------


## jenifer

1 Statue of Liberty
2 Central Park
3 Rockefeller Center and Top of the Rock Observation Deck
4 Metropolitan Museum of Art
5 Broadway and the Theater District
6 Empire State Building
7 9/11 Memorial and Museum
8 High Line
9 Times Square
10 Brooklyn Bridge

----------

